
What the signs and symbols at the airport mean - KhalilK
http://interestingengineering.com/what-the-signs-and-symbols-at-the-airport-mean-2/
======
barrystaes
Also interesting reads on the origin (Netherlands) and the designers (Kho
Liang le and Benno Wissing) of the nowadays internationally recognized airport
signage symbols:

[https://segd.org/airport-wayfinding-and-graphics](https://segd.org/airport-
wayfinding-and-graphics) (for more photos use right arrow)

[https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/en/collection/NG-C-2012-11-1](https://www.rijksmuseum.nl/en/collection/NG-C-2012-11-1)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/22/arts/22iht-
design22.html?p...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/22/arts/22iht-
design22.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

